# Αρλέτα - in Memoriam



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2017)

Αρλέτα – Demo 1974

Το ψυχεδελικό αριστούργημα της Αρλέτας, ηχογραφημένο το 1974, που είχε μείνει «ξεχασμένο» στα συρτάρια της LYRA, επειδή δεν το ήθελε ο αείμνηστος Αλέκος Πατσιφάς, ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας. [...]

*από εδώ*


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2017)

ΜΕ πόσα τ τελικά;


----------



## Earion (Aug 15, 2017)

Εκ του Αργυρώ-Νικολέτα. Με δύο ταυ παλαιότερα, με ένα σήμερα.

Το καλύτερο που διάβασα για την Αρλέτα:

*Αρλέτα
Μικροδράματα χωρίς σκηνοθεσία*

του Μιχάλη Τσιντσίνη
Πρόσωπα της εβδομάδας (Καθημερινή 14.8.2017)

Η​​ Αρλέτα έζησε έτσι ώστε να μην μπορούν εύκολα να της γράψουν νεκρολογίες. Έζησε όπως τραγούδησε: ψιθυριστά. Σε μια από τις σπάνιες συνεντεύξεις της έκοψε τη δημοσιογράφο όταν την άκουσε να ρωτάει «στην καριέρα σας...». «Ποια καριέρα, καλή μου κυρία; Δεν έχω κάνει καριέρα».
Ποια καριέρα; Η καριέρα προϋποθέτει σχέδιο, ενορχήστρωση. Η «ορχήστρα» της Αρλέτας ήταν μόνο μια κιθάρα. Η σταδιοδρομία της ήταν εσωτερική, αποσυρμένη στους τέσσερις τοίχους ενός αθηναϊκού διαμερίσματος. Έτσι ήταν και τα τραγούδια της —και αυτά που έγραψε η ίδια και αυτά που της έγραψαν οι άλλοι. Μικροδράματα διαμερίσματος, εκτελεσμένα από μια φωνή εύθραυστη, αλλά γυμνασμένη στην ειρωνεία. Μια φωνή που απηχούσε την επίγνωση ότι δεν τραγουδάει κάτι τόσο σπουδαίο για να δικαιολογεί την ένταση, αλλά ούτε και κάτι τόσο ασήμαντο για να του αξίζει η σιωπή.
Με κάτι ελάχιστα πιο ηχηρό από τη σιωπή οι μπαλάντες αυτές δεν κατάφεραν απλώς να επιβιώσουν. Έζησαν δύο και τρεις ζωές σε δύο και τρεις γενιές. Τι είναι αυτό που τις κάνει να αντιστέκονται στη χρονολόγηση —που τις κάνει να ακούγονται σαν να γράφτηκαν χτες το πρωί; Είναι μάλλον ότι διηγούνται ιστορίες ανέγγιχτες από την Ιστορία —με ιώτα κεφαλαίο. Και ότι η ευαισθησία τους δεν δανείστηκε τα σχήματα καμιάς λυρικής μόδας.
Αν κάτι ακούγεται όντως «ρετρό» στα χιλιοπαιγμένα τα τελευταία εικοσιτετράωρα αρλετικά κλιπάκια στο YouTube, είναι η αισθητική του ιδιωτικού βίου που μπορούσε να υπάρχει και ασκηνοθέτητος. Η Σερενάτα, ο Τάκης, ο λύκος, ο ναυαγισμένος άγιος —ήταν όλοι πλάσματα ενός κόσμου που μπορούσε να βρίσκει υπόσταση χωρίς να πατάει στις αφηγηματικές δομές των media. Πλάσματα που δεν έψαχναν το νόημά τους στο ξένο βλέμμα. Που μπορούσαν να κοιτούν εντός τους και όχι το γυάλινο ματάκι στην άκρη του σελφοκόνταρου.

Υ.Γ. Πολύ ωραίος ο «χαμένος δίσκος» της Αρλέτας και εντελώς μέσα στο πνεύμα της εποχής. Ο Πατσιφάς την ήθελε Τζοάν Μπαέζ της Ελλάδας, εγώ νομίζω πως πλησιάζει περισσότερο σε ύφος την Τζόνι Μίτσελ. Ευχαριστούμε, Δόκτορα.

Α, και δεν είναι εκατό τα εκατό ακριβές ότι η Αρλέτα «ξέχασε εντελώς» τον χαμένο αυτό δίσκο: το τελευταίο τραγούδι του Demo, (Duchess of Nobody) μεταμορφώθηκε δύο χρόνια μετά (1976) στον πασίγνωστο «Λάκη».


----------

